# TiVo to DTA adapter IR cable ( IR Blaster Alternative )



## Halo1961 (Jan 4, 2011)

These adapters on Ebay work great for changing
DTA channels from old Series 2 Tivos...
They replace those ugly IR Blasters....

They are from Ebay seller: ejs3

Here's a link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320569858390


----------

